# 

## Piotr J.

Witam wszystkich!

Potrzebuję pomocy od znawców tematu na w/w temat. Interesuje mnie założenie w domu instalacji, dzięki której mógłbym korzystać początkowo tylko z przycisku antynapadowego. Właściwie nie ja tylko zona , która ma lęki zostając sama. Nie mogę przez to zostawać długo na piwie  :Lol: . Instalacja z powiadomieniem agencji przez GSM, którą kiedyś mógłbym rozbudować o pełny system alarmowy z czujkami , kontraktonami, itd, najchętniej w sposób mieszany  bezprzewodowo i przewodowo, bo dom już gotowy , a nie wszędzie jestem w stanie przeciągnąć kable bez demolki. Myślałem  o czym opartym na Jablotronie, ale jestem kiepski w te klocki więc  dlatego pytam, jak to powinno wyglądać. Chcę wiedzieć co chce zanim pójdę z tym do fachowców. Proszę o odpowiedź. Dzięki z góry.

----------


## compi

Ja zadałem tego typu pytanie w wątku http://forum.muratordom.pl/instalacj...cja%20alarmowa . Niestety bez odpowiedzi. Mnie interesują porady dot. sposobów umiejscowienia takich włączników i ich rodzaje.

----------


## panda

> Myślałem  o czym opartym na Jablotronie


Za podobne pieniądze kupiłbym Satel Integra WRL + Abax. Pytanie tylko czego Ty od tego systemu oczekujesz? Bo



> Chcę wiedzieć co chce


to trochę za mało.

----------


## panda

> Mnie interesują porady dot. sposobów umiejscowienia takich włączników i ich rodzaje.


Za www.ochrona.pl - Przyciski napadowe – zakłada się w pomieszczeniach, w których często przebywają domownicy, tak żeby osobie napadanej łatwo było uruchomić alarm. Dogodnym miejscem zamontowania może być szafka nocna przy łóżku lub wybrane miejsce w kuchni czy w salonie. Istnieją też przyciski w formie przenośnej - piloty, którymi można uruchomić alarm z dowolnego miejsca w domu lub z terenu wokół niego.
Rodzaje znajdziesz w sklepach internetowych.
Reszta to już Twoja inwencja - przecież nikt Ci nie powie żebyś montował w tym czy w tamtym miejscu. To zależy od domu, zwyczajów domowników, stopnia zagrożenia.

----------


## Piotr J.

CHodziło mi o to co w skład takiej instalacji ma wchodzić, konkretnie jakie części skłądowe do uruchomienia są potrzebnei jakie polecacie. A czego oczekuje? Sprawnie działającego sytemu antynapadowego. Nie pytam gdzie w domu umieścić taki przycisk, to chyba oczywiste.

----------


## ravbc

Jeśli zadowala Cię sam przycisk antynapadowy z powiadomieniem, bez żadnej dodatkowej funkcjonalności, to wystarczający powinien być jakikolwiek moduł powiadamiania GSM reagujący na zmianę wejścia - czyli de facto jakikolwiek  :wink: . SMSa to wyśle (albo zadzwoni) po zwarciu wejścia, czyli po wciśnięciu przycisku. Najtańsze rozwiązanie pewnie w 300zł się zamknie. Oczywiście monitoring tego przez agencję ochrony w cenę wliczony nie jest. Instalacja z resztą też nie  :wink:

----------


## piotrulex

kupujesz centralke satela, modul gsm, odbiornik profilaktycznie z 4-kanalowy i programujesz tylko 1 kanal jako antynapad z powiadomieniem agencji i syrena w domu jako straszak. zona w domu nie rozstaje sie z pilotem i tyle. Ty masz opcje pozniejszej rozbudowy systemu o co tylko chcesz. sterowania bramami, strefami, czujki dymu i inne wynalazki

----------


## Piotr J.

piotrulex , Dzięki za odpowiedź. Ten odbiornik , to moduł bezprzewodowy? Bo taki jest potrzebny do pilota?

----------


## piotrulex

> piotrulex , Dzięki za odpowiedź. Ten odbiornik , to moduł bezprzewodowy? Bo taki jest potrzebny do pilota?


odbiornik np. elmes 4-kanalowy w komplecie z 3 piloty - cena okolo 200 zeta

to co slucha jak wciskasz guziki w pilocie  :smile:  i przekazuje dalej do centrali alarmowej ktora robi to co ma zaprogramowane czyli np. dzwoni do security, otwiera brame garazowa czy wlacza swiatlo przed domem ...

----------


## Piotr J.

O kurcze, poczułem się jak blondyna  :smile:

----------


## SS

> Witam wszystkich!
> 
> Myślałem  o czym opartym na Jablotronie, ale jestem kiepski w te klocki więc  dlatego pytam, jak to powinno wyglądać. Chcę wiedzieć co chce zanim pójdę z tym do fachowców. Proszę o odpowiedź. Dzięki z góry.


Jak oceniasz stopień zagrożenia?
-minimalny - przycisk stacjonarny  w domu plus jedna pułapka czyli poruszenie przedmiotu wysyła autoamtycznie alarm,
- mały - przycisk radiowy - centralka i system może  być już w cenie 400-500 zł - patrz allegro, może byc po linii kablowej lub GSM - wystarczy do ciebie i znajomych sygnał 
średnie - jw przycisk radiowy - centralka minimum stopnia 2 wg PN EN 50131-1 sygnał po GSM , lepiej wysyłac do stacji monitorowania chociaż jeśli nie wyjeżdżasz za granice i nie mieszkasz daleko od ludzi  możesz do kilku znajomych wysypiać byle wiedzieli co zrobić
duże - radiowe przyciski - stacja monitorowania /narzuca to ograniczenia co do dowolności centralki alarmowej, przekaz do stacji radiowy i natychmiast do ciebie z umówionym hasłem wymuszonego odwołania
B. duże - a to już tylko prywatnie moge powiedziec

----------


## Piotr J.

Stopień zagrożenia niewielki , ale odpowiadałoby mi rozwiązanie jak przy małym  i średnim. Jak to ma działać , to tak żebym był spokojny jak np. wyjeżdżam. Przycisk radiowy z powiadomieniem GSM ,( nie mam linii telefonicznej )do stacji monitorowania. System do późniejszej rozbudowy w oparciu o linie przewodowe + bezprzewodowe, jak pisałem wcześniej. Dzięki

----------


## rzufik1

jezu ludzie :smile:  satel i satel.. co jest nie ma innych rozwiązań? czy tylko wszyscy tego satela znaja?
zreszta sam też go znam :smile:  ( albo tak mi się wydaje)

zobacz czy nie potrzebujesz  np  : 

http://www.ropam.com.pl/produkt.php?pid=63&submenopen=6

plus 

http://www.ropam.com.pl/produkt.php?...submenopen=2_2

i też żona będzie zabezpieczona  :smile:  nie mylić z  durexem :smile:

----------


## Piotr J.

Wydaje mi się to zbyt egzotyczne rozwiązanie na moim terenie:
 montaż, konserwacja itd. Wole już zostać przy Satelu, sam jak piszesz go używasz, choć są inne rozwiązania.

----------


## panda

Przecież to ma być system do rozbudowy a centrale Ropama mają tylko 4 wyjścia.

----------


## arti.sa

Integra 128wrl na twoim miejscu przyszłościowa lecz troszkę kosztuje.

Tak apropo znacie dobrą hurtownię gdzie prdukty satela można w dobrych cenach dostać? Muszę w tym tyg. zamówić system  :Confused:

----------


## rzufik1

> Przecież to ma być system do rozbudowy a centrale Ropama mają tylko 4 wyjścia.


zgadza się... tylko  
a) nie  pisze  kiedy  będzie  to rozbudowywał...
b) jaki  problem  aby podłaczyć gsm pod  jaką  kolwiek  w  przyszłości  centrale...  nawet  tego  jablotrona( to jest dopiero  egzotyzm)  czy  jakiegokolwiek  satela.
c) ogólnie  wszyscy  na forum  polecają  tylko  integre  (  satela)  a  najlepiej  INT128 WRL... tylko mało  już  się  piszę  o  tym że  jak  padnie  tam  cokolwiek  to  klient  musi  odesłać  swoją  wymarzoną   płytę  łącznie ze  wszystkimi  bajerami  do najgorszego  serwisu  w  Polsce(  nie wiem  czy nie  na świecie)  i  jest  3 tygodnie  minimum  bez swojego  alarmu.... a  tu  np uszkodził  się  tylko ten  wspaniały  GSMem.. albo  co zwykle  bywa  w  tym serwisie  przyślą  info  typu : USTERKI  BRAK PROFILAKTYCZNIE WYMIENIONO........  tu sobie  wstaw  co  chcesz :smile: 
d) i absolutnie  nie  pisałem nic o tym aby zrobić na tym  centrale  alarmowa( mimo że ma  4 wyjścia.... boże  to ma 4  wyjścia.... WOW ) 

 :smile:

----------


## ravbc

> ... do najgorszego  serwisu  w  Polsce(  nie wiem  czy nie  na świecie)  i  jest  3 tygodnie  minimum  bez swojego  alarmu.... a  tu  np uszkodził  się  tylko ten  wspaniały  GSMem.. albo  co zwykle  bywa  w  tym serwisie  przyślą  info  typu : USTERKI  BRAK PROFILAKTYCZNIE WYMIENIONO........  tu sobie  wstaw  co  chcesz


To zapewne pokłosie tego:



> W firmie SATEL funkcjonuje certyfikowany system zarządzania jakością zgodny z normą ISO 9001:2000.


Po prostu dbają o odpowiedni poziom usterek (oczywiście na papierze), bo inaczej by im ISO zabrali. Bo samo ISO (zwane, nie wiedzieć czemu, certyfikatem jakości) gwarantuje, że produkowane buble są zawsze tak samo zrypane...  :wink: 
Krótko mówiąc: każdy producent posiadający ISO będzie się dokładnie tak samo zachowywał. No a jak ma swój własny serwis firmowy, to tym bardziej "wyjścia nie ma"  :wink: 

PS. Sorry za oczywisty off-topic  :wink:

----------


## Piotr J.

Dla mnie Jablotron nie byłby taką egzotyką , mam sklep pod nosem i monterów , którzy handlują tym i coś wiedzą o tym. Z resztą to była tylko luźna propozycja. System chcę systematycznie rozbudowywać, nie mam środków na cały na raz. Mógłbym mieć projekt systemu i powoli próbować przeciągnąć samemu kable, bo demolki komuś nie dam zrobić.

----------


## rzufik1

Więc  jak   już  jest  decyzja... to  po  co  pytać?
chyba  tylko  po  to aby  usłyszeć :smile:   JABLOTRONEK  Ekstra  jest....  no ma  swoeje  zalety  ale  tego  chyba  tu  nie  usłyszysz....

ps :smile:    idealny  moduł  gsm  do JAB  to też  ropam :smile:   poważnie

----------


## Piotr J.

Decyzji nie ma , pewnie bardziej SATEL , Jablotron to był przykład większej dostępności systemu dla mnie w kontekscie wcześniej napisanym. Ale dzięki za odpowiedz i zainteresowanie.

----------


## rzufik1

> Integra 128wrl na twoim miejscu przyszłościowa lecz troszkę kosztuje.
> 
> Tak apropo znacie dobrą hurtownię gdzie prdukty satela można w dobrych cenach dostać? Muszę w tym tyg. zamówić system


wpis  ; nip; regon :smile:   i  kazda  firma  da  ci dobry  upust :smile: 
a  pelno  ich  w  internecie...

np z  małopolski zobacz   :smile: 

http://www.microtec.pl/start.html?vmcchk=1   (  i jablo  tez  maja)

www.napad.pl

www.eltcrac.com.pl

wymieniac  więcej?

----------

